# Tac Light



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

I was told Beretta has a thin tac light that mounts to pistol rail that's around 49.00. Ultra thin and significantly bright. Anyone know of this tac light?


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't seen one directly from Beretta, but I know Surefire makes an adapter that will let you mount a Surefire light. Sadly, it costs a bit more than $49.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-mount-mr11.html


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

My question would be "Does your Beretta already have a rail?" If not, then you'd more than likely need to solve that problem before getting a light. Lasers aren't too much trouble with the Crimson Trace and Lasermax products, but if you don't have a picatinny (sp?) rail yet then you'll most likely need one to mount a light.

I have an M9 (92FS) and am looking to get the Tick rail for TacLight options...

http://www.trgear.com/osc/eshop/product_info.php/products_id/211


----------

